# Late period but not pregnant!



## AllisonT (Feb 18, 2003)

Hi Peter,

Wonderered if you could answer a quick question for me. 

I had stimulated (with Clomid) IUI last month (16/5) so my period was due two weeks ago. It has not arrived nor do I feel that it is on its way. I have done 3 pg tests (last one today) and all are negative. What possible factors would cause this and what should I be doing about it?

Many thanks,
Allison


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

AllisonT said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> Wonderered if you could answer a quick question for me.
> 
> ...


In short , nothing. The fact that you took clomid means that your natural timing of your cycle could be interrupted. If the test are negative just relax and things will get back to normal with time.

Peter


----------

